# Two Computers -One USB Printer



## ramakanta (Apr 28, 2013)

If you have two computers and only one printer with a USB port, then How to Connect Two Computers to One Printer on a USB Cable . please help me . thanks.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 28, 2013)

You have to connect the 2 PCs into the LAN, in the same workgroup. Connect the the printer to one of the PC and then follow this guide. (Assuming both the PCs have Windows Vista and above)


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to buy HP USB Auto Printer Sharing Switch where to find it , please help me . thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

I want to buy HP USB Auto Printer Sharing Switch where to find it , please help me . thank you. 

*s10.postimg.org/6a1pofd5h/HP_USB_Auto_Printer_Sharing_Switch.jpg


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2014)

it seems that is not available in India. try IOGear 2-Port USB 2.0 Printer Auto Sharing Switch

- - - Updated - - -

Available at Ebay.in


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 21, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> it seems that is not available in India. try IOGear 2-Port USB 2.0 Printer Auto Sharing Switch
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Available at Ebay.in





> Automatic switch function is software based and only available with USB printer or the printer function of a multi-function printer. For connecting and using other type of USB devices, it requires installing the included software and perform the switch using the application.



What does it means  ???


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 21, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> What does it means  ???



it seems the HP device that you are looking for is not available for sale in India. There is another similar device from IOGear. I have given its link. it is available in ebay.in and also listed on homeshop18 but there it is out of stock.

no idea about the description text you quoted as i have not used any such thing. i have configured and used shared printers in a LAN only (connected to any network system).


----------

